
Trello vs. Asana - numlocked
http://blog.untrod.com/2016/06/trello-vs-asana.html
======
philiphodgen
Our experience with the two products:

* Asana. A quick test drive completely befuddled and irritated us. Rejected.

* Trello (for a team). Repeated attempts to use this as a collaborative tool among local and remote team members -- repeated failures. Different brains work different ways. (But we're giving it another try! We like pain!)

* Trello (for an individual). This is beginning to work for selected individuals, as a self-management tool.

(Bonus super-secret extra-special Trello-like methodology for managers).
(Sample size n = 1, so you know the results are totally reliable).

* Trello on paper. One legal pad per individual team member with their stuff written on it. One legal pad for me with my stuff written on it. Scribbles and rewrites constantly. And (secret sauce) frequent person-to-person chats, live in Oxygenland or over Slack. Works spectacularly well.

~~~
numlocked
Interesting -- it works great for us across a local and remote team. The way
that cards tend to accumulate knowledge makes for a natural build-up of good
context and information about a task. We put these tasks in a Triage list and,
once they reach the tipping point of being well defined and well understood,
get moved to a 'waiting' list and assigned to a developer. The order of tasks
in 'waiting' indicates their priority, and things that aren't fully specced
yet live in Triage until they are ready. If they languish in triage for too
long, they get moved to a 'backlog' list, or archived.

